# 13 inch Macbook shuts down



## stfla (Feb 2, 2011)

I've got a 13" black Macbook, 2.16ghz Intel Core 2 Duo, 3gb 667mhz DDR2 SDRAM, running ver 10.5.8 OS, that shuts down when it wants to. It does this while on battery or plugged in but more on battery. I've tried the SMS Firmware 1.1 update but after downloading it says that I don't need it. Below are the battery specs. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

did you take out battery and try with power cord let's see what is going on


----------



## stfla (Feb 2, 2011)

Power cord only, no battery? Will try it. Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Being it's not an Apple battery, I'd say that the circuitry in the battery could be bad, or it doesn't sit right in the MacBook. Also, have you tried resetting the SMC?


----------



## stfla (Feb 2, 2011)

1.1 is already installed. It doesn't look like 1.2 & on is for my machine. Are you suggesting to try the newer version's?

Steve


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

As for firmware, if running Software Update doesn't show anything, then you have the newest version. By resetting the SMC, I mean there are steps that you follow to reset the power management system of the laptop. Google "reset SMC MacBook" and the 1st hit should be Apple's instructions on how to do it.


----------



## RelentlessPry (Feb 3, 2011)

It's easy to reset the SMC on a black MacBook. Remove the battery, disconnect the power adapter, and hold the power button down for 10 seconds. Install battery, reconnect the power adapter. Done.


----------

